# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  arte am 29.12.2007 um 22Uhr30,Auf Schlangenfang in Kambodsch

## schiene

360° - Die GEO-Reportage
"Auf Schlangenfang in Kambodscha"

 Der Fischer Van Voth verstaut eine große Kühlbox am Ende seines Bootes. Dann geht es hinaus ins Flussdelta des Tonle Sap Sees. Zusammen mit seiner Schwägerin und den kleinen Töchtern wird er für mehrere Tage das Schwemmland nach Wasserschlangen durchsuchen. Kein einfaches Unterfangen, denn neben den immer wieder hereinbrechenden Regenfällen muss sich die Familie die Fanggründe mit weiteren Fischerfamilien teilen. Diese verharren mitunter Monate auf ihren angestammten Plätzen im Sumpf. Immer seltener geht ihnen ihre begehrte Beute, die Wassertrugnatter, ins Netz. Der Bestand schrumpft. Doch die Schlangen sind neben den ebenfalls immer weiter zurückgehenden Fischbeständen die einzige Einnahmequelle für Van Voth und die anderen Fischer. Das eigentliche Geschäft mit den Tieren machen allerdings die Händler auf den Großmärkten. Bis zu 50.000 Wasserschlangen werden pro Tag am Hauptumschlagplatz Chong Khneas verkauft. Das knorpelige, rote Fleisch ist begehrtes Billigfutter für Krokodile, die im großen Stil auf Farmen gezüchtet werden. Das Krokodilleder und das Fleisch werden ins reichere Nachbarland Thailand verkauft. In Kambodscha selbst werden die Schlangen auch als Nahrungsmittel genutzt. Wenn sich die Ausbeutung der Wasserschlangen fortsetzt, werden die Tiere bald aus dem Tonle Sap See verschwunden sein. Deshalb suchen Umwelt- und Artenschutzorganisationen nach Lösungen, um den Fischern eine lohnenswerte Alternative aufzuzeigen.  

360° - Die GEO-Reportage - Auf Schlangenfang in Kambodscha, D,F 2007 Samstag, 29.12.2007 
Beginn: 22.30 Uhr Ende: 23.25 Uhr Länge: 55 Min. 

VPS: 22.30 

Moderation: Simone von Stosch 
Original Titel: 360° - Geo Reportage

----------

